# Foot fetish



## Noelle05 (Jan 22, 2018)

I think my husband has a foot fetish. This had happened a few times and now I have proof. The other day I was going through my husband's phone and I noticed there were pictures of my feet in his gallery, now keep in mind I've had a suspicion for a while that he's had a thing for my feet. One time when we were both out drinking I woke up to him sucking on my toes but I didn't say anything or do anything because I didn't want to embarrass him! I think he has in the past pleasured himself on my feet while I was sleeping because I've woken up in the morning to my feet having what looked to be dried up cum on them. Again I didn't say anything because I didn't want to embarrass him and I'm not sure how to pursue it with him. I don't mind him doing those things with my feet because I've had men in the past that have done those things to me. I've had my toes sucked, massaged, rubbed, sniffed, footjobs, pictures taken, men wanting me to wear certain sandals of high heels so I'm no stranger to the foot fetish. I actually kind of like it. He loves when I get my toes done and he's very particular about the colors he likes but he won't come out and tell me about the things he wants to do with my feet! Does anybody have any experience with this or any advice they could share? I just want to make him happy whatever it takes but I don't want to make him feel bad or embarrassed. He has high anxiety so I don't want to make it any worse for him. I've attached a picture of one of the ones I found in his phone but this is just one of many!


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Noelle05 said:


> I think my husband has a foot fetish.


Do you wanna talk about it? :scratchhead::beer::beer:

Or are you bound hand and foot?


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

ok


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

we all live life one step at a time


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

have you thought about how you're going to bring his urges under heel?


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

sometimes its really hard to toe the line when it comes to these things, i understand


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Noelle05 said:


> I think my husband has a foot fetish


As long as he doesn’t get off on the wrong foot you should be ok.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

so, have you ever really tried it? you might get a kick out of it


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

you know what, maybe you should tread lightly


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Noelle05 said:


> I think my husband has a foot fetish


Then I certainly hope that you have feet.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

I wouldn't touch him with a ten-foot pole. in case he has his feet in both camps. You don't want to shoot yourself in the foot.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Cletus said:


> Then I certainly hope that you have feet.


What if it is his _own_ feet that he has a fetish for?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Noelle05 said:


> I think my husband has a foot fetish. This had happened a few times and now I have proof. The other day I was going through my husband's phone and I noticed there were pictures of my feet in his gallery, now keep in mind I've had a suspicion for a while that he's had a thing for my feet. One time when we were both out drinking I woke up to him sucking on my toes but I didn't say anything or do anything because I didn't want to embarrass him! I think he has in the past pleasured himself on my feet while I was sleeping because I've woken up in the morning to my feet having what looked to be dried up cum on them. Again I didn't say anything because I didn't want to embarrass him and I'm not sure how to pursue it with him. I don't mind him doing those things with my feet because I've had men in the past that have done those things to me. I've had my toes sucked, massaged, rubbed, sniffed, footjobs, pictures taken, men wanting me to wear certain sandals of high heels so I'm no stranger to the foot fetish. I actually kind of like it. He loves when I get my toes done and he's very particular about the colors he likes but he won't come out and tell me about the things he wants to do with my feet! Does anybody have any experience with this or any advice they could share? I just want to make him happy whatever it takes but I don't want to make him feel bad or embarrassed. He has high anxiety so I don't want to make it any worse for him. I've attached a picture of one of the ones I found in his phone but this is just one of many!


What's the rest of the pictures like? :scratchhead:

Just kidding. Maybe his fetish is not just foot fetish per se, but SECRET foot fetish (while you are asleep). 
Alternatively, why not just give him a foot job next time? Or maybe shove them in his mouth next time during foreplay. 
I don't think it's a problem or that unusual to be honest.


----------



## Noelle05 (Jan 22, 2018)

inmyprime said:


> Noelle05 said:
> 
> 
> > I think my husband has a foot fetish. This had happened a few times and now I have proof. The other day I was going through my husband's phone and I noticed there were pictures of my feet in his gallery, now keep in mind I've had a suspicion for a while that he's had a thing for my feet. One time when we were both out drinking I woke up to him sucking on my toes but I didn't say anything or do anything because I didn't want to embarrass him! I think he has in the past pleasured himself on my feet while I was sleeping because I've woken up in the morning to my feet having what looked to be dried up cum on them. Again I didn't say anything because I didn't want to embarrass him and I'm not sure how to pursue it with him. I don't mind him doing those things with my feet because I've had men in the past that have done those things to me. I've had my toes sucked, massaged, rubbed, sniffed, footjobs, pictures taken, men wanting me to wear certain sandals of high heels so I'm no stranger to the foot fetish. I actually kind of like it. He loves when I get my toes done and he's very particular about the colors he likes but he won't come out and tell me about the things he wants to do with my feet! Does anybody have any experience with this or any advice they could share? I just want to make him happy whatever it takes but I don't want to make him feel bad or embarrassed. He has high anxiety so I don't want to make it any worse for him. I've attached a picture of one of the ones I found in his phone but this is just one of many!
> ...



I've tried to put my feet next to his face while we're having sex just to see if he tries to do anything with them but he doesn't. I see him checking them out while we're having sex but again I'll try to rub it on his leg or on his chest or even put both of my feet on his chest but still nothing. Maybe you're right maybe it is a thing only while I'm sleeping he likes to do that kind of stuff. I don't know what to do


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Noelle05 said:


> I've tried to put my feet next to his face while we're having sex just to see if he tries to do anything with them but he doesn't. I see him checking them out while we're having sex but again I'll try to rub it on his leg or on his chest or even put both of my feet on his chest but still nothing. Maybe you're right maybe it is a thing only while I'm sleeping he likes to do that kind of stuff. I don't know what to do


Sounds like YOU don't need to do anything... Just hope you are not ticklish at night while you are asleep :grin2:


----------



## Noelle05 (Jan 22, 2018)

Well I'd like to find a way to make him enjoy it if that's the case but if he doesn't want me to know about it I don't know what to do and I'm not sure how I feel about having that kind of stuff done without me knowing about it.


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

It's very simple, you say you don't want to embarrass him, than the conversation goes like this.

"Honey, I had a conversation with a (co-worker/friend/saw something on tv) about foot fetishes. I've seen a couple things that maybe you tick the box on. I just want you to know that if this is a thing for you, I'm OK with it. I don't want you hiding who you are because you shouldn't have to. If this is something that you would like to explore I'm open to it."


----------



## Noelle05 (Jan 22, 2018)

bankshot1993 said:


> It's very simple, you say you don't want to embarrass him, than the conversation goes like this.
> 
> "Honey, I had a conversation with a (co-worker/friend/saw something on tv) about foot fetishes. I've seen a couple things that maybe you tick the box on. I just want you to know that if this is a thing for you, I'm OK with it. I don't want you hiding who you are because you shouldn't have to. If this is something that you would like to explore I'm open to it."


That's a great idea I do work with this girl at work that actually is into the whole foot fetish thing with her husband as I've talked to her a lot about this! Maybe I'll ask him if he'd be into trying some of the stuff that she's told me about and see what his reaction is. Do you think I should try to snap a photo of my feet and send it to him in a cute pair of sandals that maybe I'm thinking about buying?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Noelle05 said:


> Well I'd like to find a way to make him enjoy it if that's the case but if he doesn't want me to know about it I don't know what to do and I'm not sure how I feel about having that kind of stuff done without me knowing about it.


But you DO know about it  It's him, who doesn't know that you know that he doesn't know that you know...:scratchhead:

Why not just talk to him about it? "what's that lovely lotion I find all over my feet every morning?" Ok, maybe a little more discretely...


----------



## Noelle05 (Jan 22, 2018)

inmyprime said:


> Noelle05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'd like to find a way to make him enjoy it if that's the case but if he doesn't want me to know about it I don't know what to do and I'm not sure how I feel about having that kind of stuff done without me knowing about it.
> ...


Lol I'm so confused!!! (Not really)


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

I know what's going on here, but I'll respond anyway since many people have this same kink. Although it may seem unusual, scientists think the reason for having a foot fetish is that the area in the brain for feet is very close to the area for your normal erogenous zones. In some people, the wiring gets a little crossed over and they will see at feet as an erogenous zone as well. 

So while it seems odd to an outsider, it's basically the same thing as finding boobs or butts erotic. I personally wish I had a foot fetish, since then it would be pretty exciting to see all these women walking around with exposed erogenous zones! But if you don't have the crossed wiring, then feet are as erogenous as boring stuff like elbows and kneecaps.


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

Noelle05 said:


> That's a great idea I do work with this girl at work that actually is into the whole foot fetish thing with her husband as I've talked to her a lot about this! Maybe I'll ask him if he'd be into trying some of the stuff that she's told me about and see what his reaction is. Do you think I should try to snap a photo of my feet and send it to him in a cute pair of sandals that maybe I'm thinking about buying?


For sure, that's a great idea. honestly though, I think I would do it after the talk not before. This will show him through actions that you are open to playing along and that you can make it exciting for him.


----------



## Noelle05 (Jan 22, 2018)

wilson said:


> I know what's going on here, but I'll respond anyway since many people have this same kink. Although it may seem unusual, scientists think the reason for having a foot fetish is that the area in the brain for feet is very close to the area for your normal erogenous zones. In some people, the wiring gets a little crossed over and they will see at feet as an erogenous zone as well.
> 
> So while it seems odd to an outsider, it's basically the same thing as finding boobs or butts erotic. I personally wish I had a foot fetish, since then it would be pretty exciting to see all these women walking around with exposed erogenous zones!


Thanks Wilson for the reply doesn't help me on how to get him interested in doing it while I'm not sleeping or at least letting me enjoy his enjoyment as well!


----------



## Noelle05 (Jan 22, 2018)

bankshot1993 said:


> Noelle05 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a great idea I do work with this girl at work that actually is into the whole foot fetish thing with her husband as I've talked to her a lot about this! Maybe I'll ask him if he'd be into trying some of the stuff that she's told me about and see what his reaction is. Do you think I should try to snap a photo of my feet and send it to him in a cute pair of sandals that maybe I'm thinking about buying?
> ...



Okay great I will give that a shot and see how that works out just not sure how to start the conversation.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Noelle05 said:


> Thanks Wilson for the reply doesn't help me on how to get him interested in doing it while I'm not sleeping or at least letting me enjoy his enjoyment as well!


All you have to do is find a way to get your feet into his lap and let nature take its course. Or burn your hands and tell him you have to use your feet to stroke him until they heal. If he's into it, there won't be any problem at all adding foot play into the mix.


----------



## Noelle05 (Jan 22, 2018)

wilson said:


> Noelle05 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Wilson for the reply doesn't help me on how to get him interested in doing it while I'm not sleeping or at least letting me enjoy his enjoyment as well!
> ...


Omg I'm dying over here! So I should come out like a burn victim with gauze and tape all over my hands and tell him I no longer have the use of my hands?! It's an idea that's for sure!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

inmyprime said:


> But you DO know about it  It's him, who doesn't know that you know that he doesn't know that you know...:scratchhead:
> 
> Why not just talk to him about it? "what's that lovely lotion I find all over my feet every morning?" Ok, maybe a little more discretely...


I’ve never had a foot fetish,my mind is above such things.


----------



## Noelle05 (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm going to try Bankshot1993 idea and see how it goes tonight. I just got my toes painted today so I will use that to my advantage!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> I’ve never had a foot fetish,my mind is above such things.


If you give in to a fetish like that, they'll just walk all over you.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Noelle05 said:


> Omg I'm dying over here! So I should come out like a burn victim with gauze and tape all over my hands and tell him I no longer have the use of my hands?! It's an idea that's for sure!


And also don't forget to mention that you also had a mouth accident while you burnt your hands. Very important to make the details as believable as possible otherwise it all might get off on the wrong foot.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Start asking him for foot rubs, and make sure he knows you're enjoying it. That will start him off with a non-sexual and no-embarassment way to play with your feet and see you enjoy it. After a few times, start rubbing your foot on his crotch and ask if he minds you giving him a foot job. He'll turn red but tell him it's something you always wanted to try. Basically, coax him into it without letting him know you know that he already likes it. Put the shy dirty secret on yourself.

Or, just ask him why you keep waking up with (um on your toes. Uh oh, did I just put my foot in my mouth?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm kind of a foot guy and I really appreciate clean, well taken care of and pedicured feet. 

For a long time I too was kind of embarrassed about it and tried to be as nonchalant as I could, but eventually I just owned it and went with it. 

My advice is just do it. Don't make an issue of it. Don't draw attention to it or call him out on it or put him on the spot about it. 

The next time you are getting down, just bring your feet into action and start giving him a footjob or put your legs up over his shoulders while your doing it and tell him to deep throat your toes. 

If nothing else, tell him to do that stuff while you are awake so you can get some benefit and enjoyment out of it. 

There is nothing wrong with foot play as long as it is mutually consenting. 

Doing stuff to people while they are asleep is just plain creepy and borderline assaultive.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Noelle05 said:


> I think my husband has a foot fetish. This had happened a few times and now I have proof. The other day I was going through my husband's phone and I noticed there were pictures of my feet in his gallery, now keep in mind I've had a suspicion for a while that he's had a thing for my feet. One time when we were both out drinking I woke up to him sucking on my toes but I didn't say anything or do anything because I didn't want to embarrass him! I think he has in the past pleasured himself on my feet while I was sleeping because I've woken up in the morning to my feet having what looked to be dried up cum on them. Again I didn't say anything because I didn't want to embarrass him and I'm not sure how to pursue it with him. I don't mind him doing those things with my feet because I've had men in the past that have done those things to me. I've had my toes sucked, massaged, rubbed, sniffed, footjobs, pictures taken, men wanting me to wear certain sandals of high heels so I'm no stranger to the foot fetish. I actually kind of like it. He loves when I get my toes done and he's very particular about the colors he likes but he won't come out and tell me about the things he wants to do with my feet! Does anybody have any experience with this or any advice they could share? I just want to make him happy whatever it takes but I don't want to make him feel bad or embarrassed. He has high anxiety so I don't want to make it any worse for him. I've attached a picture of one of the ones I found in his phone but this is just one of many!



- I too like ladies feet because of how they look, open shoes, foot jewelry, toe nail polish colors, how the ladies move them, etc. I also like ladies feet because they're soft, amopee.


- A fantasy of mine is to get oiled foot jobs.


- Don't know were this fantasy comes from but I like ladies feet. I think its the feel softness like hands, bum, breasts, etc.


- Here's an idea. When you're eating supper at the dinner table, stretch out your leg and put your bare foot on his groin and start rubbing........your hubby will be.....what, what, what and love it.......try it and see.


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

My W likes me to rub her feet. It was a way to connect.

There are a couple of reflexology professional in town that have a big following. Look at the chart on the following page and read the comments about which part of the foot is linked to what part of the body.

OP can start out as a medical request for a particular ailment or problem, (no need for bandages) she has and then add some sexy stuff for him

Reflexology points
http://www.doctoroz.com/article/reflexology-foot-chart


----------



## Noelle05 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks everybody for your advice I tried something different last night I asked him if he would mind taking some photos of my feet with my new toe rings so I could submit them to the place I bought them from to enter a chance to win a $100 gift card. He was a little put off at first but then I tried to start taking pictures of them myself and he said he'd help so I let him take over and I could tell he was getting excited by the bulge in his boxers! We started having sex afterwards but he still wouldn't really touch my feet or suck on my toes but I did notice he was really hard and when he came he came a lot! So I think I'm just going to try to keep working a little bit at a time to make him feel comfortable with it. I'm not sure what way I will try tonight if he's in the mood but I will keep everyone posted! Thanks for all the good advice and help. And to the people with the stupid comments keep them to yourself people are here actually trying to get help not looking for stupid sarcastic remarks!


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

Its great that went so well. there is one more way that you can put him to the test.

When the two of you are on the couch watching tv together, put your bare feet up in his lap and ask him for a foot rub. watch him discretely to gauge his reaction. make sure you quietly (so he can hear you, but just barely) moan out every now and then in approval letting him now how much you enjoy it. Get your sexy voice out so he gets some indication that its arousing you.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

ok, you can stop sharing pics of your feet now


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

toblerone said:


> ok, you can stop sharing pics of your feet now


Yeah, I've felt since the first post that OP is the one with the foot fetish. She keeps showing pics of her feet and talking sexy about them. Pretty sure this is all about her wanting to show us her feet.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

toblerone said:


> sometimes its really hard to toe the line when it comes to these things, i understand


You must have been waiting a while for a post like this.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Yeah, I've felt since the first post that OP is the one with the foot fetish. He keeps showing pics of her feet and talking sexy about them. Pretty sure he's getting thrills talking about this subject.


Edited your post slightly for my honest feelings about the topic.

As you can see the internet has made me a very cynical person.



Steve1000 said:


> You must have been waiting a while for a post like this.


I was tripping all over myself, tapping on the post button.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Toblerone, are you suggesting that HE is the one writing about all the dirty things he wants to do with her feet? Ghost writing?


----------



## Noelle05 (Jan 22, 2018)

toblerone said:


> ok, you can stop sharing pics of your feet now


To be clear I was sharing the picture he took. I don't understand why everyone has to be such an a******. If you don't want to look at the picture don't look at it how hard is that?


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Now you're getting mad that we don't want more? You got the foot-love Bad, girl!

In all seriousness, this is a funny topic. And you've gotten some good tips and advise on how to let your man know that you're okay with this. You don't have to pu$$y-foot around the topic anymore.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you for posting your thread.

While I'm sure it is important to you, the levity of these posts are a much welcome change from the "norm".


Good luck and have fun.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Noelle05 said:


> To be clear I was sharing the picture he took. I don't understand why everyone has to be such an a******. If you don't want to look at the picture don't look at it how hard is that?


Hey I'm just some random jerk at the internet who doesn't understand the motivation behind sharing it. You're free to share whatever you like, I just don't really see how it adds to the conversation at all. I'm just pointing out that it is really weird to share it in the first place.



Maxwedge 413 said:


> Toblerone, are you suggesting that HE is the one writing about all the dirty things he wants to do with her feet? Ghost writing?


That doesn't mean if I'm right he has to stop posting or should be ashamed or whatever. It's not like I've had to walk a mile in his (or her) shoes.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

OMG, why didn't I see it earlier? TOE-blerone! It was you all along, wasn't it?


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> I’ve never had a foot fetish,my mind is above such things.


How far above would that be Andy. Lol.


----------

